# Hardknott Pass and Wrynose Pass



## Asgarth1977 (Aug 18, 2017)

Good afternoon dear Campers.

When i was watching some good old youtube vids about wildcamping, i came across a fella who stayed up at Hardknott Pass near the roman fort, he was chatting about being able to stay there for a night or 2.
However he did mentioned that he had spoken to the land owner of that part to ask if he was permitted to stay there, does anyone on here know who the owner is IE that cottage just at the bridge or a bit further down the road house either at end of Hardknott Pass or beginning of Wrynose Pass, as there are 2 gorgeuos places i would like to stay for the night to have a walk in the morning through both places ?

Thank you in advance.

PS:
Went google maps/google earth person style over the whole road and did not see any notice about not allowing overnight stay nor no parking after 10 till 4.

Michael


----------



## Mul (Aug 18, 2017)

If ya got yur motorhome to the fort I reackon you'd be in line for a medal not a parking ticket :thumbs:


----------



## Asgarth1977 (Aug 18, 2017)

Mul said:


> If ya got yur motorhome to the fort I reackon you'd be in line for a medal not a parking ticket :thumbs:



It will not be with a MH, will be cruising my Camper Car I seen how narrow it is there, would not say impossible for a confident driver of a MH, the guy I watched had a MWB converted panelvan.


----------



## Asgarth1977 (Aug 18, 2017)

> We once tried it fron wrynose up to hardknot pass, got the gear wrong at the start, tried to change and just spun the wheels, had to back down!
> The words in the van diswaded me from the second attempt!
> Stayed overnight on wrynose, very hot weather, went skinny dipping in a stream we found the next day.



Did you have to let the land owner know, or is it a free area ?

I will be visiting there somewhere next week, and would like to find out as i am eager to stretch my legs and visit that fort, for some nice snaps.


----------



## Fazerloz (Aug 18, 2017)

If you want to stretch your legs walk up from the bottom.


----------



## Asgarth1977 (Aug 18, 2017)

Fazerloz said:


> If you want to stretch your legs walk up from the bottom.


If i am able to stay there for a day or 2, would be standing 1 night at Hardknott and 1 night at Wrynose and would be walking a fair bit of the pass and doing Hardknott POI and Crinkle Crags and Pike of Blisco.

All this is if i can stand up there for 2 nights, else i will be near The Struggle and doing Red Screes and Stony Cove pike.

Michael


----------



## 100 T280 (Aug 20, 2017)

Have often stayed a bit further up at Hardknot summit. No problems, other than no TV, radio or internet/phone signal. No-one up there after dark. 
Never any problem getting a FWD transit up there, even done it in the dark. 
Would never risk it in winter though...
I'd also approach Wrynose via Chapel Stile and Side Gates (turn right at Skelwith Bridge. The other route (right turn about a mile beyond Skelwith Bridge) is a bit too narrow.


----------



## Asgarth1977 (Aug 22, 2017)

I am off today to go up there for the next 3 days, or well 2 nights.

Will be first staying at wrynose pass, in the little layby just after the parking area, as there is a little gravel bit, then next day i will be on hardknott pass for the night just next to the fort in that little inlet.

So if you see a Green Ford Focus parked up in either of those 2 places within the next 2 days, thats me, stop along side for a cuppa and a natter, always good to learn in real life what others are talking about when talking about MH's and or Wild Camping.
Pictures and Videos are nice, but the stories you hear when you actually are talking face to face about your travels, is so much more.

Will be getting some snaps when i walk the distance, and perhaps a vid who knows.

Catch you all on the summit.

Michael


----------



## Chris356 (Aug 22, 2017)

Someone off the bongo forum done a video going up in winter in 4x4 bongo think his passengers were more worried than driver


----------



## izwozral (Aug 22, 2017)

Done Wrynose in a 21 footer no problem. Wouldn't attempt Hardknott though, seen a jag struggle from a standing start, roll back and smashed it's bumper in. I've done it in a 1978 Beetle and a Focus no problem. You just need to be in the right gear and pull over for no one, just don't stop when climbing!


----------



## harrow (Aug 22, 2017)

Hardknott Pass,

that's like the main roads in west Wales.

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## james1508 (Aug 22, 2017)

Asgarth1977 said:


> Good afternoon dear Campers.
> 
> When i was watching some good old youtube vids about wildcamping, i came across a fella who stayed up at Hardknott Pass near the roman fort, he was chatting about being able to stay there for a night or 2.
> However he did mentioned that he had spoken to the land owner of that part to ask if he was permitted to stay there, does anyone on here know who the owner is IE that cottage just at the bridge or a bit further down the road house either at end of Hardknott Pass or beginning of Wrynose Pass, as there are 2 gorgeuos places i would like to stay for the night to have a walk in the morning through both places ?
> ...



Sorry cant tell you who owns the land but i did stay about a month ago without anyone confronting us, many passed including farm vehicles. I stayed on top of the Hardknott pass and walked over to Allen Craggs via the Esk Dale Valley, which is stunning and back over Hardknott via the valley between Bowell and Hardknott. Full TV, Radio and Three network for me . Also a friend of mine was posting Facebook pics from his Bongo on Wrynose a week or so ago, again without issue.

As for the vehicle, as someone else has posted, you can get a wheel spin if the road is wet but it wasnt much of an issue but the foliage did close in a few times before the passes . My van is a van conversion and i went via the turn off before Consiton. 

Enjoy.


----------



## Asgarth1977 (Aug 23, 2017)

james1508 said:


> Sorry cant tell you who owns the land but i did stay about a month ago without anyone confronting us, many passed including farm vehicles. I stayed on top of the Hardknott pass and walked over to Allen Craggs via the Esk Dale Valley, which is stunning and back over Hardknott via the valley between Bowell and Hardknott. Full TV, Radio and Three network for me . Also a friend of mine was posting Facebook pics from his Bongo on Wrynose a week or so ago, again without issue.
> 
> As for the vehicle, as someone else has posted, you can get a wheel spin if the road is wet but it wasnt much of an issue but the foliage did close in a few times before the passes . My van is a van conversion and i went via the turn off before Consiton.
> 
> ...



I stayed at Wrynose Pass last night and just OMG the views are stunning, went walking for a bit and ended up with my head in the clouds, when I get back home again, will upload some snaps.

Unfortunately this morning driving towards Hardknott Pass and the Roman fort, it was to misty to take some snaps.

Now just eaten my breakfast at one of the poi' s in nethertown with a gorgeous view whoop whoop.

Now in a bit to next destination, and want to keep it along the coast.... any suggestions ? Going from nethertown poi up towards Whitehaven ....


----------



## james1508 (Aug 23, 2017)

Asgarth1977 said:


> I stayed at Wrynose Pass last night and just OMG the views are stunning, went walking for a bit and ended up with my head in the clouds, when I get back home again, will upload some snaps.
> 
> Unfortunately this morning driving towards Hardknott Pass and the Roman fort, it was to misty to take some snaps.
> 
> ...



Not quite what your asking and i dont know what knowledge of the Lakes you have, but if you change your mind about the coast , have a look at Buttermere and the Newlands Valley POI, great views or have a look at the Buttermere lake walk. 

Google Maps

Regards


----------



## Asgarth1977 (Aug 24, 2017)

james1508 said:


> Not quite what your asking and i dont know what knowledge of the Lakes you have, but if you change your mind about the coast , have a look at Buttermere and the Newlands Valley POI, great views or have a look at the Buttermere lake walk. View attachment 56999View attachment 57000
> 
> Google Maps
> 
> Regards



Went back into the hills and stood at a CR just under Dales Head, snaps will follow as I am posting this through phone and it does not want to select multiple images.



Now having a bacon and egg sat by just above Keswick.



Then off back to the real world for work and home life.


----------

